# Kinda new



## botamico (Sep 4, 2017)

Salutations to everyone. It's been over 5 years since I posted on this forum due to some financial issues and other problems. Enough with the past; I'm back, it feels great, and I'm here to stay. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Tots (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## botamico (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome back....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome back, we are happy to have you


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 11, 2017)

On behalf of IronMagReasearch,MileHighKratom, and PuritySourceLabs welcome back to IMF!  Glad to have you back. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions. Hope to see you around the forum.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome to the IMF Community, we look forward to connecting with you! - Anabolic Services


----------

